
Microsoft slashes IE support, sets 'huge' edict for Jan. 2016 - uladzislau
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9250266/Microsoft_slashes_IE_support_sets_huge_edict_for_Jan._2016?source=rss_keyword_edpicks&google_editors_picks=true
======
sytelus
Interesting point made in article is that lot of enterprise customers are not
upgrading to WIndows 8 because they have strong dependency on IE8.

 _Microsoft just scratched off a year of support for IE7, four years for IE8
and IE9, and seven years for IE10. After Jan. 12, 2016, the only current
browser -- Microsoft is sure to release others before then -- that will retain
support on the dominant versions of Windows will be IE11._

